# Way of the Wicked - A Campaign for Evil PCs - Rogues Gallery



## Malvoisin (May 29, 2012)

Player/Character Info:

HolyMan - Curz Wiffilan, Male Human Cleric of Mitra (Separatist)
Disposable Hero - Ethan Thrace, Male Human Anti-Paladin of Asmodeus
Velmont - Valeria, Female Human Witch (Elements Patron)
Fangor the Fierce - Jaylen, Male Human Inquisitor of Asmodeus
hafrogman - Anitol Barca, Male Half-Elven Rogue
Insight - Osrin Malekander, Male Human Rogue


----------



## Malvoisin (May 29, 2012)

Campaign Background

[sblock=Map of Talingarde]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]
[sblock=History][sblock=The Rise of House Darius]
Talingarde may be a peaceful and prosperous kingdom
at the start of the campaign, but the nation has certainly
had a troubled past. Only eighty years ago, the
kingdom weathered a bitter war of succession fought
between the largely half-elven nobility of House Barca
and the human dynasty of House Darius. Both had claim
to the throne and their supporters amongst the fractured
nobility of the isle.

On the Plains of Tamberlyn just north of the capital
city, two great armies met and decided the future of this
dominion. One army was commanded by King Jaraad
of House Barca, a great half-elven hero mounted on a
griffon, the symbol of his house. The other was led by
Markadian of House Darius, a young upstart paladin
who would not bow before all the gods of the Talirean
pantheon (in particular Asmodeus).

The Battle of Tamberlyn remains the most famous
conflict in all of Talingarde’s history. House Darius was
gravely outnumbered but far more fiercely committed to
their holy cause. Much of House Barca’s army was paid
mercenaries fighting for nothing more than gold.

The Battle was fought between two large stone spires
(the so-called Lords of Tamberlyn) that rise from otherwise
level ground. A small brook splits the spires
crossed only in one place by an ancient stone bridge.
The brook is not deep but still would be difficult for men
in armor to cross.

Markadian took to the field first, seizing the bridge
with his knights and positioning infantry on both his
right and left flank. The famed archers of Barrington
and Embryl, with their mighty
longbows of yew, were positioned
behind the infantry.

Outnumbering his foe many
times, King Jaraad hoped for a
quick victory and sent his mercenary
crossbowmen forward
to bombard the knights on the
bridge. The hope was that a few
volleys of crossbow shot would
kill many of the knights and paladins
of House Darius. Deprived
of their leadership, the rest of the
soldiery would likely flee from the
battlefield when the king moved the
bulk of Barca’s army forward.

However, the crossbowmen advanced too
close and the infantry on Darius’ right flank performed
a surprise charge. The charge caught the mercenaries
off guard and they fled with hardly a shot fired.

So disgusted was the knight commander of Barca
behind the mercenaries that he ordered his knights to
charge forward through the “cowardly retreating rabble”
to attack the relatively exposed Darian infantry. The result
was a chaotic muddle of panicked mercenary and
tangled knights. It was then that the Darian archers begin
to fire their volleys. The arrows rained down on the
knights and took a princely toll on the Barcan force.

King Jaraad saw the muddle that his left had become
and ordered the other pincer of his army forward. They
moved swiftly at first along the banks of the brook but
soon found themselves equally bogged down in mud.
They too began to receive a hail of arrows.

Finally the Barcan left pushed through the mercenaries
and charged the bridge. It was here that the heaviest
fighting of the battle took place. On the bridge of Tamberlyn
the knights of Darius met the full might of the
Barcan army and held the line. The Barcan army was
packed in so tight trying to cross the bridge that there
rear ranks were at the mercy of the Embryllian archers.

King Jaraad could watch the slaughter no longer. He
flew his elite personal command – a dozen knights on
griffons to the other side of the bridge hoping to flank
the defenders and break their line. What he encountered
instead was the young Lord Markadian and his personal
guard.

The battle between Markadian’s knights and the griffon
riders has been immortalized in several songs and
plays. Suffice to say that after a great battle, a dozen
dead griffons littered the field and only Markadian of
Darius and King Jaraad of Barca remained combatant.
They fought fiercely and in the end, Markadian slew Jaraad
upon the banks of the Tamberlyn brook and claimed
the throne of Talingarde.

At the end of the day, the battle had proved to be a
slaughter. The military might of House Barca was broken
and House Darius came to power. It would have
been easy then for House Darius to seek revenge against
their former enemies but instead King Markadian I called
the Victorious showed mercy.

He allowed the nobles of House Barca to keep their
lands if they would only swear loyalty to the new king
and bow before the great god Mitra. The offer was accepted
and peace once more came to Talingarde. The
crisis of succession was over and the religion of the isle
was decided. Mitra the Shining Lord became head of
the Talirean pantheon.[/sblock]
[sblock=The Victor upon the Throne]

When Markadian I came to power there was great uncertainty
of how capable a king he would prove. While
he was a great warrior, he had never ruled and there was
reason to doubt this young paladin could control this divided
land. He soon put those doubts to rest.

Markadian I called the Victorious (usually simply The
Victor these days) was the sort of ruler that only comes
once every thousand years. At the battle of Farholde
he dealt the bugbears of the north a savage defeat and
scattered them for a generation. He confronted the pirates
who had made the western coast of Talingarde their
stronghold and burnt them out. It seemed that the Victor
was undefeatable upon the field of battle.

So fearsome was his reputation that by the later years
of his reign, he merely sent a letter to a rebellious warlord
in the west that read, “Must we meet on the fields on
war?” The warlord relented and became a loyal subject.
By the end of the Victor’s reign, almost all of the island
south of the Watch Wall was firmly a part of Talingarde.
Only a few parts of the great and trackless forest, the
Caer Bryr, remained wild and unmapped.

More than a soldier, he also proved a great builder
and statesman. He raised the capital Matharyn from a
small city into a great metropolis. He reinforced the
watch wall, commissioning three new fortresses. He
eased tariffs bringing merchants from the mainland to
the oft-isolated isle once more. He personally visited
the Lands of the Yutak tribesmen in the north and made
peace with their great chiefs. And though the paladin
spread the religion of Mitra and discouraged devotion to
Asmodeus he tolerated the Prince of Nessus’ temples as
long as they were discrete.

For forty six years the Victor sat upon the throne
bringing a golden age to Talingarde. Today, his statues
are to be found in almost every town and hamlet throughout
the kingdom. He did have his faults though. Like so
many great rulers – he was a great soldier and king but
a poor father.[/sblock]
[sblock=The Scholar and the Monster]

After the death of the Victor, his oldest son Martius
ascended to the throne as King Markadian II called the
Learned. More a scholar than a king, Martius proved
largely disinterested in affairs of state. He commissioned
the great library at Matharyn and began renovation of
an old family castle into the great palace known as the
Adarium. As the first wing of the Adarium was completed,
he retreated there and was rarely seen in public.

The other son, Prince Hallen, was not so reserved.
Though he had no official power, he often ruled in the
king’s absence and commanded great loyalty from the
knights of the realm. This might have been an acceptable
arrangement. After all, Prince Hallen was a soldier
and an heir of the Victor. He could have become the
de facto ruler while the official king sat in his distant
pleasure palace and library. Alas, that Prince Hallen was
also mad.

Prince Hallen became convinced that his mother (who
had died in childbirth) was not the queen but an angel
of Mitra. He believed himself a demigod and incapable
of wrong. At first the Prince’s madness was subtle. He
often dressed all in white and even had a magic set of
wings made for himself that allowed him to soar over
the capital.

But in time the visions began. He communed with
these so-called angels and they whispered that he should
replace his brother and become the true and immortal
master of Talingarde. The king received disturbing reports
of the prince’s madness and plots but refused to
believe them. “My brother but jests,” is famously what
Markadian II replied to the reports.

Finally the “angel” prince would wait no longer. He
flew to the Adarium and with a flaming sword slew his
own brother amidst his books and proclaimed himself
Markadian III called the Immortal. His brother’s six
year reign was at an end.

For a brief time, it was possible that Markadian III’s
claim of kingship might have been acknowledged. His
brother after all was little loved and tongues wagged that
getting rid of the absent king was a blessing. Maybe the
new king was a divine messenger of Mitra’s will. But
within days the mad decrees began from the Adarium.
The king decreed that Mitra’s high holy day would no
longer be the summer solstice but instead would become
his own birthday. He ordered the military to prepare
to invade Hell and commanded his wizards to research
opening a great gate. First, he explained to his flabbergasted
advisors, the army would go through the gate to
the shining realm of Mitra himself to call forth an army
of angels. Then he personally would lead the host to
invade the nine hells and overthrow Asmodeus himself.

Finally the people had enough of this madness. Officially,
the histories record that after only five months in
power Markadian III called the Mad tried to fly from the
highest spire of the Adarium without his magic wings.
More likely, he was thrown from the spire by paladins
who would tolerate no more of this madman’s blasphemies.
Whatever the truth, his reign was over.[/sblock]
[sblock=Blame the Devil]

Fortunately for Talingarde, Martius (Markadian II)
had a son -- Marcus. The grandson of the Victor was
neither mad nor a recluse. He had been clever enough to
avoid the Adarium and the capital during Prince Hallen’s
angelic rampage. Marcus was a handsome knight twenty
nine years of age and closely resembled his grandfather
the Victor. Thus was Talingarde spared another disastrous
war of succession.

Marcus returned to the capital and was crowned
Markadian IV called the Zealous. The new king quickly
realized that he needed to solidify his power and explain
away the difficulties of the last six and a half years. In
short, he needed an enemy to unify this fractured Talirean
nation. He found one – in the Temple of Asmodeus.

King Markadian IV blamed the cult of Asmodeus for
using their black magic to summon a devil to possess
the former king thus driving him mad. It was a brilliant
political solution (though an utter fiction). It removed
blame from the royal house of Darius and instead placed
guilt squarely upon a small, unpopular, marginalized
cult. This was the beginning of the Asmodean Purges.

The Knights of the Alerion took the lead in destroying
the temples. High priests were burned at the stake and
the sect was driven underground. For twelve years, the
Zealot sat upon the throne and during that time he did his
best to annihilate the cult of Asmodeus. He very nearly
succeeded.

Markadian IV died comparatively young, only 41
years old of a mysterious illness. There were rumors that
the Cult of Asmodeus had placed a curse upon the king.
These rumors only fuelled the purges further.[/sblock]
[sblock=A Brave New King]
Markadian IV was followed by Markadian V, his son.
Twenty-two when he took the throne (the same age as the
Victor), he has ruled for sixteen years as a capable, energetic
king who has done much to put bad memories in
the past. Beloved by his people, he has proven again and
again he is the true heir of the Victor. Early in his reign,
he personally led the army to relieve the Watch Wall after
another bugbear incursion. It was on the watchtower
walls that he earned himself the title The Brave.

Markadian V has continued the prohibition against
the cult of Asmodeus but does not pursue the purges
with the same vigor as his father. After all, that battle is
largely won. No one has heard of an Asmodean cultist in
Talingarde for years. Instead, he turns his attention to the
west and the north hoping to be the king who brings the
entire island of Talingarde under his dynasty’s dominion.

He has failed in one duty however. He has failed
to yet produce a son. Instead, he has only one child
-- a beautiful, brilliant young princess named Bellinda.
Twenty years of age, she is already a prodigy of arcane
magic. If her father produces no heir it is an open question
whether the men of Talingarde will follow a queen
instead of a king. Her story is yet to be written.[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=Geography]
[sblock=The Six Regions]
Talingarde is an archipelago consisting of more than
a hundred islands. This archipelago may be divided into
six regions each with their own unique character: The
Cambrian Ports, The Heartland, the Borderlands, the
Caer Bryr, the Savage North and the Land of the Yutak.[/sblock]

[sblock=The Cambrian Ports]
This is the center of the nation of Talingarde and the
apex of its culture and power. This region is defined
by three great metropolises – the capital Matharyn, the
northern city of Ghastenhall, and the western port of
Daveryn. Each of these three cities will receive more
detail in later volumes of this adventure path.[/sblock]

[sblock=The Heartland]
This is where most of the population of the nation of
Talingarde lives and works. Seemingly one quaint village
after another, this is a land of endless farmlands broken
up only by small stretches of well-managed forest.
Those who truly understand the nation understand that
the Heartland is Talingarde’s strength. The cities may
create its riches and culture, but without the stalwart
yeomanry, country knights and hearty folk of the field,
Talingarde would be only a dream.[/sblock]

[sblock=The Borderlands]
Located between the Heartland and the Savage North,
this border region represents the limits of Talirean power.
Unable to fully conquer the north after centuries of incursion
and brutal conflict, it was King Accarius IV of
House Barca called the Architect who constructed the
first version of the Watch Wall. In more educated circles
it is still called the Accarian Line.
Accarius constructed nine castles guarding the border.
Later Markadian I called the Victorious would add
three more. Whoever controlled these castles could effectively
prohibit access to the Heartland from the North.
The Watch Wall was intended to contain the monsters
and savages so that eventually the rest of the isle could
be conquered and pacified. It was never meant to be the
permanent measure it has become.
The success of the Watch Wall has bred complacency.
Why invade the north when the south is so prosperous?
The Watch Wall does such a fine job of repulsing the illled
assaults of the barbarous humanoid invaders. Thus
today, the Watch Wall is little regarded as a pressing
military concern. The twelve castles are garrisoned and
maintained but little is done to capture the Savage North.[/sblock]

[sblock=The Caer Bryr]
The Western frontier of the island is dominated by
the massive forest that gives this region its name. Small
Talirean border towns flourish in the less wooded south,
but the north remains a land of mists and legends. The
Caer Bryr is reputed to be haunted and filled with monsters.
There are tales of dragons and ancient evils that
still haunt the woods. The only ones who are able to
travel here with impunity are the barbaric Iraen, a primitive
human tribe that reveres the spirits of the woods.
The Iraen neither revere Mitra nor pay homage to the
king, instead preferring their own crude animistic faith
and barbaric chieftains. Worse, in times of hardship the
Iraen can be quick to turn to banditry against Talirean
settlements. Thus their relationship with Talingarde is
strained at best. Still, beside the occasional raid or skirmish,
there has never been large-scale warfare between
the Iraen and theTalireans.[/sblock]

[sblock=The Savage North]
Beyond the Watch Wall lays the Savage North. Often
this land is said to be nothing but an empty waste of ice
and monsters. This is a complete fiction. The north is
dominated by forests and plains rich in life. Here dwell
three peoples long demonized or ignored by the more
civilized folk of the south – the brutal burabar (the name
the bugbears call themselves), the naatanuk (intelligent
polar bears) and the mysterious ice elves.
Though little is known about the North, this is certain
– it is largest unexplored region on the island. Many a
Talirean king has dreamt of conquering the North. So
far, those dreams remain unfulfilled.[/sblock]

[sblock=The Lands of the Yutak]
This chain of islands is inhabited by the Yutak, short
swarthy black-haired humans. These islands are cold,
inhospitable places unsuited to farming or grazing, so the
Talireans have left the Yutak to their own devices. Where
the southerners see wastelands, the Yutak see oceans
teaming with fish and seals. In their one-man kayaks
and larger umiaks, they ply the open oceans hunting for
fur and blubber. Occasionally, several small bands will
unite to hunt a whale.
Rarely, an umiak will appear out of the mist loaded
with ivory and furs. These Yutak umiaks will sail into
one of the western ports (a few have made it as far south
as Daveryn), conduct their business and then disappear
once more. The Yutak never trade for gold instead prizing
steel, leather and strong drink. Wise merchants keep
a stock of steel harpoon heads in case they encounter a
Yutak trader. The Yutak will trade much ivory for a
finely made harpoon.
Few Talireans speak the strange musical Yutak tongue
and few Yutak understand common. The Yutak, much
like the savage Iraens of the Caer Bryr, have their own
gods and their own way of life. Still, where the Iraen
are secretive and xenophobic, the Yutak are a gregarious
people. Travellers along the western coast tell tales
of Yutak who without invitation join Talireans around
a campfire. The Yutak share their seal meat and sing
strange but beautiful songs with strangers with whom
they share no tongue. It is said that if you are polite and
share your own food, the Yutak may leave a gift to mark
their passing.[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (May 29, 2012)

NPCs/Maps/Handouts

[sblock=NPCs]
[sblock=Sergeant Tomas Blackerly]
The Watch Sergeant of Branderscar Prison, this miscreant held the brands that marked each of you as 'Forsaken', laughing all the while. He is a despicable bully of the worst sort.




[/sblock]
[sblock=Grumblejack]
Surprisingly intelligent for an ogre, he was a fellow prisoner at Branderscar. Now, having been set free, he has agreed to help you escape the prison and inflict vengeance on the guards...not necessarily in that order.




[/sblock]
[sblock=Tiadora]
A stunningly beautiful woman who charmed her way into Branderscar and left you with the _Veil of Useful Items_ which proved to be the means of your escape. She claims to work for a mysterious benefactor whose motive in wanting you freed remains unknown. 




[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Disposable Hero (May 29, 2012)

[sblock=Ethan Thrace]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Anti-Paladin
Level: 1
Alignment: Lawful Evil
Languages: Common
Deity: Asmodeus[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 18 (10 PB, +2 Racial)
DEX: 13 (3 PB)
CON: 14 (5 PB)
INT: 10
WIS: 12 (2 PB)
CHA: 14 (5 PB)[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 13 = [1d10=10] + 2 (CON) + 1 (Anti-Paladin)
AC: 15 = 10 + 4 (Chain Shirt) + 0 (N/A) + 1 (DEX)
AC Touch: 00 = 11 + 1 (DEX)
AC Flatfooted: 10 = 10 + 0 (N/A) + 0 (N/A)
INIT: +1 = +1 (DEX)
BAB: +1 = +1 (Anti-Paladin)
CMB: +5 = +4 (STR) + 1 (BAB)
CMD: 17 = 10 + 5 (STR) + 1 (DEX) + 1 (BAB)
Fort: +4 = +2 (Anti-Paladin) + 2 (CON)
Reflex: +1 = +0 (Anti-Paladin) + 1 (DEX)
Will: +3 = +2 (Anti-Paladin) + 1 (WILL)
Speed: 30 ft.
Damage Reduction: None
Spell Resistance: None
Spell Failure: None[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Longsword(melee): +5 = +1 (BAB) + 4 (STR)/ DMG = 1d8+4(S), CRIT 19-20x2
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
+2 to One Ability Score: Humans get a +2 bonus to one ability score.

Medium: Humans are medium creatures and have no penalities due to size.

Normal Speed: Humans have a base speed of 30 feet.

Bonus Feat: Humans select one extra feat at 1st level.

Skilled: Humans gain an additional skill rank at first level and whenever they gain a level.

Languages: Humans begin play speaking Common. Humans with high intelligence scores can select any language they want (except secret languages).[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Weapon and Armor Proficiency: Anti-Paladins are proficient with all simple and martial, with all types of armor (heavy, medium, and light), and with shields (except tower shields).

Aura of Evil (Ex): The power of an anti-paladin's aura of evil is equal to his anti-paladin level.

Detect Good (Sp): At will, an anti-paladin can use detect good, as the spell. An anti-paladin, as a move action, concentrate on a single item or individual within 60 feet and determine if it is good, learning the strength of its aura as if having studied it for 3 rounds. While focusing on one individual or object, the anti-paladin does not detect good in any other object or individual within range.

Smite Good (Su): Once per day, an anti-paladin can call out to the dark powers to crush the forces of good. As a swift action, the anti-paladin chooses one target within sight to smite. If this target is good, the anti-paladin adds his Charisma bonus on his attack rolls and adds his anti-paladin level on all damage rolls made against the target of his smite. If the target of the smite good is an outsider with the good subtype, a good-aligned dragon, or a good creatire with levels of cleric or paladin, the bonus to damage on the first successful attack increases to 2 points of damage per level the anti-paladin possesses. Regardless of the target, smite good attacks automatically bypass any DR the creature might possess.

In addition, while smite good is in effect, the anit-paladin gains a deflection bonus equal to his Charisma modifier to his AC against attacks made by the target of the smite. If the anti-paladin targets a creature that is not good, the smite is wasted with no effect.

The smite good effect remains until the target of the smite is dead of the next time the anti-plaidn rests and regains his uses of this ability. At 4th level, and at every three levels thereafter, the anti-paladin may smite good one additional time per day, to a maximum of seven times per day at 19th level.[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
Human Bonus: Power Attack: Trade attack bonus for damage bonus.
1st lvl- Weapon Focus (Falchion): +1 on attack rolls with the falchion.[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 05 = [2 (Anti-Paladin) + 00 (INT)] x 01 (LvL) + 01 (Skilled) + 00 (Anti-Paladin) + 02 (Misc)
Max Ranks: 01 
ACP: -0

Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                       Stat Rank CS Misc ACP
+00 = Acrobatics            +00  +00  +0 +00  -0 DEX
+00 = Appraise              +00  +00  +0 +00     INT
+00 = Bluff                 +00  +00  +0 +00     CHA
+00 = Climb                 +00  +00  +0 +00  -0 STR
+00 = Craft:_____           +00  +00  +0 +00     INT
+00 = Diplomacy             +00  +00  +0 +00     CHA
+na = Disable Device^       +00  +00  +0 +00  -0 DEX
+06 = Disguise              +02  +01  +3 +00     CHA
+00 = Escape Artist         +00  +00  +0 +00  -0 DEX
+00 = Fly                   +00  +00  +0 +00  -0 DEX
+na = Handle Animal^        +00  +00  +0 +00     CHA
+00 = Heal                  +00  +00  +0 +00     WIS
+07 = Intimidate            +02  +01  +3 +01     CHA
+na = Know:Arcana^          +00  +00  +0 +00     INT
+na = Know:Dungeoneering^   +00  +00  +0 +00     INT
+na = Know:Engineering^     +00  +00  +0 +00     INT
+na = Know:Geography^       +00  +00  +0 +00     INT
+na = Know:History^         +00  +00  +0 +00     INT
+na = Know:Local^           +00  +00  +0 +00     INT
+na = Know:Nature^          +00  +00  +0 +00     INT
+na = Know:Nobility^        +00  +00  +0 +00     INT
+na = Know:Planes^          +00  +00  +0 +00     INT
+04 = Know:Religion^        +00  +01  +3 +00     INT
+na = Linguistics^          +00  +00  +0 +00     INT
+00 = Perception            +00  +00  +0 +00     WIS
+00 = Perform:_____         +00  +00  +0 +00     CHA
+na = Profession^:_____     +00  +00  +0 +00     WIS
+00 = Ride                  +00  +00  +0 +00  -0 DEX
+05 = Sense Motive          +01  +01  +3 +00     WIS
+na = Sleight of Hand^      +00  +00  +0 +00  -0 DEX
+na = Spellcraft^           +00  +00  +0 +00     INT
+05 = Stealth               +01  +01  +3 +00  -0 DEX
+00 = Survival              +00  +00  +0 +00     WIS
+00 = Swim                  +00  +00  +0 +00  -0 STR
+na = Use Magic Device^     +00  +00  +0 +00     CHA
```
 

[/sblock]
[sblock=Spellcasting]
...[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment          Cost      Weight
Chain Shirt       0   gp     25 lbs.
Longsword         0   gp      4 lbs.
 
          Totals: 0   gp     29 lbs.
```
Treasure: 00 gp,00 sp,00 cp Gems: None

Carrying Capacity:
light- 100 lbs. or less
medium- 101-200 lbs.
heavy-201-300 lbs. [/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 24
Height: 6'2"
Weight: 237
Hair Color: Blonde
Eye Color: Blue
Skin Color: Tanned
Appearance: Ethan shows the features of a man that has worked and labored in the mines for many winters. His dirty blonde hair hangs low, covering his unshaven face. His dark blue eyes only ever stop moving and studying when his target is in sight. He's tall and lean but by no means is he weak.

Demeanor: Ethan is neither overly friendly or overly unfriendly. He often displays a confidence that borders arrogance in nearly all things he does, even the things he barely knows. Though he is focused and keeps a cool head, a majority of the time, he can be quick to anger when discussing his mother or his devotion to Asmodeus.[/sblock]
[sblock=Background] 
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]I haven't thought about much else since the day I learned I was King Markadian V's bastard son. It was a secret my mother kept from me for nearly all of my life but she is no longer alive and her secret...is no longer a secret. I went to my father not long after her death and asked simply for the money to pay for her funeral. A meager some that he wouldn't even miss but the greedy bastard denied my claim of both money and being his son. The great and honorable King Markadian V could have no bastards as that would go against Mitra's teachings and for my actions he sentenced me to work in the salt mines for a sentence of 6 years...6 long years.[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]My name is Ethan Thrace. My mother was a common whore in one of Talingarde's many brothels and my father is the great and honorable King Markadian V. I am the low born son of a low born whore but I promise you this...before I draw my last breath upon this world a nation will kneel before me and recognize me as their superior. I will kill the great and honorable King Markadian V.[/FONT][/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Notes] None yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups]
Level 2
Class:
BAB: +0 to +0
Fort: +0 to +0
Ref: +0 to +0
Will: +0 to +0
Feat:
Class Features:
HP: +?? = (1d?? - 2 = ?) + 0 [CON] + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skill Ranks: +?? = +?? (Class) + 0 (misc) + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skills:
Favored Class Bonus:[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 29, 2012)

[sblock=Jaylen]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B] Jaylen           [B]Age[/B]: 17             [B]Alignment[/B]: LE
[B]Class[/B]: Inquisitor 1    [B]Height[/B]: 5'10"       [B]Languages[/B]: Common
[B]Race[/B]: Human            [B]Weight[/B]: 160 lbs     [B]Deity[/B]: Asmodeus
[B]Size[/B]: Medium           [B]Hair Color[/B]: Brown   [B]DR[/B]:  0   [B]SR[/B]:  0
[B]Gender[/B]: Male           [B]Eye Color[/B]: Green    [B]Crime[/B]:  Heretic
```


```
[B]Str[/B]: 15 (+2)          [B]Level[/B]:     1          [B]XP[/B]:    0/1000
[B]Dex[/B]: 13 (+1)          [B]BAB[/B]:      +0          [B]HP[/B]:   11 (1d8+3)
[B]Con[/B]: 14 (+2)          [B]CMB[/B]:      +2
[B]Int[/B]: 10 (+0)          [B]CMD[/B]:      +3
[B]Wis[/B]: 18 (+4)          [B]Speed[/B]:    30'
[B]Cha[/B]: 10 (+0)          [B]Init[/B]:     +1

                        [B]Base  Armor  Shield  Dex  Size  Misc[/B]
[B]AC[/B]:    12                10    +0      +0    +1    +0    +1 (Dodge)
[B]Touch[/B]: 12
[B]Flat[/B]: 10
                        [B]Base  Mod Misc[/B]
[B]Fort[/B]:  +4                +2   +2
[B]Ref[/B]:   +1                +0   +1
[B]Will[/B]:  +6                +2   +4
```


```
[U][B]Weapon Stats
[/B][/U]Melee +2
Ranged +1

Examples:
Spiked Gauntlet:   +2 = +0(BAB) +2(STR) +0(MISC)/   DMG = 1d4+2(P), CRIT 20x2
Dagger (Melee):    +2 = +0(BAB) +2(STR) +0(MISC)/   DMG = 1d4+2(P), CRIT 19-20x2 
Dagger :           +1 = +0(BAB) +1(DEX) +0(MISC)/   DMG = 1d4+2(P), CRIT 19-20x2, 10'
```
*Racial Traits*
+2 to any stat  (WIS), Medium Size, 30' movement, Bonus 1st level feat, +1 Skill rank each level

*Inquisitor Features*
Proficient with all Simple Weapons plus the hand crossbow, longbow, repeating crossbow, shortbow, and the favored weapon of their deity (_Mace_). Light Armor, medium armor, and shields (except tower shields).

*Domain - Persistence Inquisition*
Gain Step Up as Bonus Feat
*Relentless Footing*: 7/day Swift Action to add 10 feet to your land speed.  Affects jumping distance usable 3 + WIS Bonus per day.

*Judgment*- 1/day, Swift Action to start and switch in  combat, lasts until end of combat  (Can not be frightened, panicked,  paralyzed, stunned, or unconscious, or prevented from combat)

```
[B]Destruction
[/B]+1 Profane Bonus to Damage Rolls
+1 for every three inquisitor levels
 
[B]Healing[/B]
Fast Healing 1
+1 point for every three inquisitor levels
  [B]
Justice[/B]
+1 Profane Bonus to Attack Rolls
+1 for every five  inquisitor levels
x2 on attack rolls to confirm crits at 10th level
  [B]
Piercing[/B]
+1 Profane Bonus to Concentration Checks
+1 Profane Bonus to Caster Level Checks vs SR
+1 for every three inquisitor levels
  [B]
Protection[/B]
+1 Profane Bonus to AC
+1 for every five inquisitor levels
x2 against attack rolls vs crits at 10th level
  [B]
Purity[/B]
+1 Profane Bonus to Saving Throws
+1 for every five  inquisitor levels
x2 against curses, diseases, and poisons at 10th level
  [B]
Resiliency[/B]
Damage Reduction 1/Magic
+1 for every five levels
DR changes from Magic to Good at 10th level
  [B]
Resistance[/B]
2 Points Energy Resistance Cold, Fire, Acid, Electricity, or Sonic
+2 for every three inquisitor levels 
  [B]
Smiting[/B]
Weapons count as Magic vs DR
one alignment type vs DR at 6th level
Adamantine as well at 10th level
```
*Monster Lore*
Add WIS modifier to Knowledge skill check to identify abilities and weaknesses of creatures

*Stern Gaze*
+1/2 Inquisitor Level (Min +1) Morale Bonus to Intimidate and Sense Motive

*Spells Known *-
*Orisons*- (Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Read Magic)
*1st LVL *-     (Shield of Faith, Wrath)

*Spells per Day* "_" equals unused slot, "X" equals used spell slot
*1st LVL* - (_)(_)

*Feats
*Class Bonus - Step Up
1st Level - Following Step
Human Bonus - Dodge

*Skills*
Skill Ranks: 9
Max Ranks: 1 
ACP: 0

```
Skills               Total  Ranks  Ablty  Class  Misc
Heal                  +8     +1     +4      +3    +0
Intimidate            +5     +1     +0      +3    +1 (Stern Gaze)
Knowledge (Arcana)   +4/+8   +1     +0      +3    +0    
Knowledge (Dungeon)  +4/+8   +1     +0      +3    +0    
Knowledge (Planes)   +4/+8   +1     +0      +3    +0    
Knowledge (Religion) +4/+8   +1     +0      +3    +0    
Perception            +8     +1     +4      +3    +0 
Sense Motive          +9     +1     +4      +3    +1 (SternGaze)
Survival              +8     +1     +4      +3    +0
```
*Equipment*

```
Equipment                    Cost(gp)      Weight (lbs)
[B]WORN[/B]

Club
Silver Holy Symbol of Asmodeus
Longbow 
Quiver - 20 Arrows
Heavy Mace
Chain Shirt
Heavy Steel Shield
```
*Treasure*

0gp, 0sp, 0cp Gems:

*Encumbrance*
Total weight carried: 00 lbs
Maximum weight possible: 
Light Load Max = 66 lbs
Medium Load Max= 133 lbs
Heavy Load Max = 200 lbs
Lift off Ground = 400 lbs
Overhead = 200 lbs
Drag = 1000 lbs

*Appearance*
A seemingly perfectly normal young man stands with a scowl on his face.  Short brown hair, piercing green eyes, and a look of disdain are immediately seen.  Normally garbed in a cloak, he prefers dark colors, betraying his previous status as a follower of Mitra.

*Background
*His days had been a blur of events lately.  He remembers being sent to a nearby location, one that was recently found and kept quiet about.  He had heard the constant blubbering of the clerics and followers of Mitra, always being put off by their words.  Something just was not what he had considered easy to follow or recognize as the truth.

It was at this location that his world changed.  Some would say for the worse, yet he would disagree to some point.  The location yielded a secret alcove that hid away treasures that were to be destroyed immediately.  At least, that's what they told him to do.  Not sure what was going on, Jaylen peered at the contents, which were simply books, a few idols, and various other small things.  Then, on the far wall, he saw his first sign of what his life was to be about.

The symbol of Asmodeus was only mentioned in hushed tones, never to be drawn or talked about.  He had heard fables, but never dreamed of actually seeing it.  Now, staring back at him, the symbol of the Fallen One seemed to release all of his inhibitions.  His confusion gave way to clarity.  His mind cleared, as the next thing he remembered, he was being chained and placed with a hood over his head.

At the trial, the words of the accusers came to him in floods, as if releasing his memory of that day.  He remembered it all then.  He had stood before the symbol, torch in hand, and turned on the others.  He had used the torch as a makeshift club, striking out at any of the ones that dared to attempt to destroy the findings.  Something came over him, and he knew that he would protect the beliefs of Asmodeus, for it was he that freed him of the false beliefs of Mitra.  He openly acknowledged it now, and was immediately sentenced as a heretic.

As he traveled to the prison, taunted and mocked, he only saw red.  The symbol flashed in his mind, eventually making him concede that he would get his revenge.  In this life or the next..
[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups] .. [/sblock]
Inquisitor Class (OGC)


----------



## Insight (May 29, 2012)

*Osrin Malekander*

*OSRIN MALEKANDER*
Human Rogue 1
Lawful Evil [0 xp]
Crime: Murder

*ABILITY SCORES*
*STR* 8 (-1)
*DEX* 18 (+4)
*CON* 10 (+0)
*INT* 16 (+3)
*WIS* 12 (+1)
*CHA* 14 (+2)

*CLASS FEATURES*
+1 hit point from "favored class" level - Rogue 1
Hit Die: d8
Sneak Attack +1d6
Trapfinding: +1 bonus to Perception checks made to locate traps and +1 bonus to Disable Device checks.
_Murder Benefit: +1 bonus to damage rolls when flanking an opponent._

*SKILLS*
_14 skill points per level - bonus from campaign setting_
*Trained Skills*: Acrobatics (Dex) [1] +7, Bluff (Cha) [1] +8, Disable Device (Dex) [1] +8, Disguise (Cha) [1] +8, Escape Artist (Dex) [1] +8, Knowledge - History (Int) [1] +4, Knowledge - Local (Int) [1] +7, Knowledge - Nobility [1] +4, Knowledge - Religion (Int) [1] +4, Linguistics (Int) [1] +7, Perception (Wis) [1] +5, Sense Motive (Wis) [1] +5, Sleight of Hand (Dex) [1] +8, Stealth (Dex) [1] +8
*Untrained Skills*: Appraise (Int) +3, Climb (Str) -1, Diplomacy (Cha) +2, Heal (Wis) +1, Intimidate (Cha) +2, Ride (Dex) +4, Survival (Wis) +1, Swim (Str) -1
*Languages*: Celestial, Common, Dwarven, Elven, Infernal

*FEATS*
Deceitful: +2 bonus to Bluff and Disguise checks
Weapon Finesse

*COMBAT*
*Initiative*: +4
*Speed*: 30ft
*Armor Class*: 14
* - Touch* 14
* - Flat Footed* 10
*Hit Points*: 9
*Base Attack Bonus*: +0
*Combat Maneuver Bonus* -1
*Combat Maneuver Defense* 13
*Melee Attack - Dagger* +4 attack, 1d4-1 damage, Crit 19-20/x2.
*Ranged Attack - Dagger* +4 attack, 1d4-1 damage, RI 10ft, Crit 19-20/x2.
*Saving Throws*
* - Fort* +0
* - Reflex* +6
* - Will* +1

*EQUIPMENT*
*Wealth*: None
*Gear*: Dagger

[sblock=Backstory]*BACKSTORY*
Osrin Malekander was born simply Osrin to a recent widow, Lenia Sorin.  Lenia's husband, Dager, was a low-ranking officer in the army and died while away.  While traveling to Branderscar, Lenia was raped by a band of thugs.  Osrin was the product of that horrible event.

Lenia, now living in Branderscar, did the best she could.  As a widow with virtually no trade skills, Lenia was forced to become a prostitute.  Fortunately, this line of work did not last long.  One of Lenia's customers, a wealthy landlord named Olin Malekander, took Lenia and her boy in as servants to work on his estate outside Branderscar.  Osrin had an older half-brother, Dager, who also worked at the estate for a brief time before he went off to join the army.

In time, the patron, Malekander, took Osrin in as his own son, legally adopting the boy.  Osrin received the best education in literature, history, religion, and force of arms.  During this time, however, dark tidings were afoot.  Three priests, claiming to be followers of Mitra, came to stay at the Malekander estate.  The priests came to Osrin and revealed that they were really followers of Asmodeus and told Osrin that ominous visions they had all experienced sent them to find Osrin.  The priests said that Osrin was meant to be some sort of powerful avatar for Asmodeus.  They would return when he was ready for his real training.

When he was a little older, Osrin came to know a retiring adventurer, Mits Rekugar, an old friend of Olin Malekander's who had come to stay at the estate for a time.  Rekugar completed Osrin's martial training and regaled the young man with tales of high adventure.

As Osrin reached maturity, he was set to work for his adoptive father in Branderscar, at one of the landlord's business interests in the city.  When Osrin arrived in Branderscar, he was met by the same priests of Asmodeus that found him when he was eight years old.  These priests took Osrin to their secret temple inside the city.  There, the priests performed all manner of unholy rites, supposedly to prepare Osrin to become the avatar of Asmodeus.  Osrin learned about the dark god and the religious aspects and practices of his worshippers.  The young man received a special tattoo on his abdomen, the symbol of Asmodeus, as well as an inscription in the Infernal tongue: "As it is written, so shall it be done."

When all of these rites were completed, as Osrin had been prepared to become an avatar, something unusual happened.  A dark spirit appeared in the temple.  It entered into Osrin and spoke through him.  It spoke in the Infernal tongue and chastised the priests for their foolishness.  Osrin was no avatar.  He was simply a young man with great potential.  With the dark spirit inside him, Osrin then killed the priests and destroyed the temple.

Though Osrin had destroyed the temple and severed all ties with the local priests of Asmodeus, the dark spirit stayed within him.  It changed him, both inwardly and outwardly.  Osrin became cynical, brooding, and angry.  He railed against the crown and the church or Mitra.  He delved into dark lore, learning what he could of the "real" Asmodeus.  In time, Osrin found other secretive followers of Asmoedus and they formed a small clutch that met in the sewers of Branderscar on an irregular basis.

Osrin realized that he true talents were not in scholarly pursuits, but in using his deft hand, quickness, and social skills to kill enemies of Asmodeus.  The most obvious target was the church of Mitra.  He and his fellow followers of the dark god spent many hours planning to assassinate various members of the church.  Osrin was the only one with the skills necessary to carry out these assassinations, and was the only one willing to risk his life to do so.  Over the next year, many lower-level priests of Mitra found dead were killed at the hands of Osrin Malekander.

The Church of Mitra, for its part, was not willing to stand idly by while its priests were murdered.  They began an investigation that led to the small group of Asmodeus worshippers that Osrin had found.  The followers were rounded up and thrown in Branderscar Prison.  The men and women were questioned and readily gave up Osrin and his recent activities.  It didn't take long for church authorities to track down Osrin.  He was thrown into Branderscar Prison, accused and convicted of murder and heresy.  Osrin was branded and sentenced to death for his crimes.[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (May 29, 2012)

*Anitol Barca*
Male Half-Elven Rogue


```
[B]Name:[/B]       Anitol Barca
[B]Class:[/B]      Rogue 1
[B]Race:[/B]       Half-Elf
[B]Size:[/B]       Medium (5'11", 145 lb)
[B]Gender:[/B]     Male
[B]Alignment:[/B]  Lawful Evil    


[B]Str:[/B] 12 +1  (2p.)     [B]Level:[/B]    1     [B]XP:[/B] 0 / 1000
[B]Dex:[/B] 18 +4 (10p.)     [B]BAB:[/B]     +0     [B]HP:[/B] 9 (1d8+1)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1  (2p.)     [B]CMB:[/B]     +1
[B]Int:[/B] 13 +1  (3p.)     [B]CMD:[/B]     +5
[B]Wis:[/B] 13 +1  (3p.)     [B]Speed:[/B]   30'
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2  (5p.)     [B]Init:[/B]    +4


                      [B]Base  Armor  Shield  Dex  Size  Misc[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B] 14              10     +0     +0     +4   +0    --
[B]Touch:[/B] 14
[B]Flat:[/B]  10


                      [B]Base  Mod  Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]  +1              +0    +1   +0
[B]Ref:[/B]   +6              +2    +4   +0
[B]Will:[/B]  +2              +0    +1   +1   +2 vs. Enchantment


[B]Weapon                Attack  Damage  Critical[/B]
Dagger                 +4     1d6+1     19-20   


[B]Languages:[/B]
Common
Elven
Dwarven   


[B]Racial Abilities:[/B]
+2 Dexterity
Low-Light Vision
Adaptability
Elf Blood
Immune to Magical Sleep
+2 save vs. Enchantment
Keen Senses
Multitalented (Rogue, Fighter)


[B]Class Abilities:[/B]
Sneak Attack +1d6
Trapfinding
+1/2 Level to Feint, Gather Information


[B]Feats:[/B]
Weapon Finesse [1st]
Skill Focus (Diplomacy) [Racial]


[B]Trait:[/B]
Crime: High Treason (+1 to will saves)


[B]   Skills:               Ranks  Mod  Class  Misc[/B]

 +6 Bluff                  1     +2    +3    --   
 +9 Diplomacy              1     +2    +3    +3
 +7 Disable device         1     +4    +3    +1,-2 *
 +2 Knowledge (History)    1     +1    --    --
 +2 Knowledge (Nobility)   1     +1    --    --
 +7 Perception             1     +1    +3    +2     (+1 to locate traps)
 +5 Profession (Clerk)     1     +1    +3    --
 +5 Sense Motive           1     +1    +3    --
 +8 Sleight of Hand        1     +4    +3    -- *
 +8 Stealth                1     +4    +3    -- *
 +6 Use Magic Device       1     +2    +3    --

*Armor Check Penalty: -0



[B]Equipment:                Weight[/B]
Dagger                      1lb
Clothes                    --lb
Potion (unidentified)      --lb
              

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 0b / 43lb light load
[B]Money:[/B] 0 gp 0 sp 0 cp
```
[sblock=Background]Hail House Barca!

I was raised by my grandfather.  I learned much from him about loyalty, about power, and about the history of our realm.  I also learned patience.  Eighty years have passed since he fought for our king.  The Darian fools that now attempt to lord over us pay no heed to the viper they nurture at their breast.  The Battle of Tamberlyn overtaxed House Darius even as it took our rightful king from us.  They declare it as a great victory, but as soon as it was over, to weak to secure their own victory, they turned to House Barca.  My Grandfather feigned obeisance to their weak human king, watching and waiting.  He raised me to be the instrument of House Barca's vengeance. 

My father was his first effort, eager for the task, but flawed in execution.  From my father I learned subtly.  He was killed in a duel of honor shortly after I was born.  He could not hold his tongue, and nearly ruined everything with his temper.  From that failure, my grandfather learned to teach me the skills that would allow me to blend in and fade away as needed to secure our efforts.

Throughout my life, I have lived as two men.  To the outside world I cultivated a bland, inoffensive youth, lacking in any particular ambition or talent.  Naturally this man was a perfect fit for the king's service.  He obtained a position as a minor clerk, making friends easily.  The kind of man you could tell anything to.  The other man was carefully trained from a young age in all manner of skills needed to topple House Darius from within. 

The plan was working, I was in a perfect position to gather information, analyze it and send it out to my grandfather to pass along.  And then he died . . . of simple old age.  My grandfather shielded me from our allies just as much as our enemies.  If they did not know the truth of me, they could not betray me.  But it also left me isolated.  I continued to accrue information in the hopes that I would find someone to pass it along to . . . but it left me vulnerable.  When they found the detailed accounting of the king's guard details in my desk, well that was when it all went south.

At my trial, the number of fools who came to speak for the man they thought they knew was laughable.  They were so convinced there must be a mistake.  But there was enough evidence for the magistrate.

Now I languish in this prison.  My grandfather taught me patience.  He waited eighty years for justice, and now he is dead.  The time for patience is over.  Now has come the time to act.[/sblock][sblock=Description]Anitol shows the fine features and noble bearing of a scion of House Barca, but tempered by a lifetime of trying to avoid attention.  He has dark hair and eyes with a closely trimmed beard framing his jaw.  When not in prison awaiting his own execution, he pays close attention to his grooming and fashion, dressing well, if not ostentatiously.

He is friendly and outgoing, adept at making people feel at ease, but not so attractive or charming as to be notable.  He puts his keen senses and adaptability to work to fit himself seamlessly into whatever social situation he finds himself.  He has cultivated a bland and indistinct personality as a facade to shield himself from the world.  Behind the mask, Anitol is always watching, studying his enemies for flaws, and they're all his enemies.  He has a slightly skewed version or history and reality having been raised and taught almost exclusively by his grandfather, but he is intensely loyal and dedicated to his cause.  And now he has a new found purpose. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 29, 2012)

[sblock=Curz Wiffilan]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Cleric(separatist)
Level: 1
Alignment: LN
Languages: Common, Celestial
Deity: Miltra[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 10 (0pts)
DEX: 16 (10pts)
CON: 11 (1pt)
INT: 12 (2pts)
WIS: 17 (7pts) +2 Racial adjustment
CHA: 14 (5pts) [/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 12 = [1d8=08] + 0 (CON) + 3 (misc) + 1 (favored class)
AC: 14 = 10 + 0 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 3 (DEX) + 1 (misc)
AC Touch: 14 = 10 + 3 (DEX) + 1 (misc)
AC Flatfooted: 10 = 10 + 0 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 0 (misc)
INIT: +3 = +3 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
BAB: +0 = +0 (Cleric)
CMB: +0 = +0 (STR) + 0 (BAB)
CMD: 14 = 10 + 0 (STR) + 3 (DEX) + 0 (BAB) + 1 (misc)
Fort: +2 = +2 (base) + 0 (CON)
Reflex: +3 = +0 (base) + 3 (DEX)
Will: +5 = +2 (base) + 3 (WILL)
Speed: 30'
Damage Reduction: nil
Spell Resistance: nil
Spell Failure: n/a[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Unarmed strike(melee): +0 = +0 (BAB) + 0 (STR) + 0 (misc)/ DMG = 1d3+0(B), CRIT x2[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
 * +2 to One Ability Score: Human characters get a +2 bonus to one ability score of their choice at creation to represent their varied nature.
 * Medium: Humans are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.
 * Normal Speed: Humans have a base speed of 30 feet.
 * Bonus Feat: Humans select one extra feat at 1st level.
 * Skilled: Humans gain an additional skill rank at first level and one additional rank whenever they gain a level.
 * Languages: Humans begin play speaking Common. Humans with high Intelligence scores can choose any languages they want (except secret languages, such as Druidic).[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
A cleric who does not serve a deity cannot take the separatist archetype.

A separatist has the following class features:
*Weapon and Armor Proficiency:* Separatists do not gain proficiency in their deity’s favored weapon (though they are not prohibited from using it or learning its use).

*Forbidden Rites:* A separatist selects one domain from her deity’s domain list, and a second domain that is not on her deity’s domain list. This second domain cannot be an alignment domain that doesn’t match the cleric’s or her deity’s alignment. For example, a lawful good separatist cleric of a neutral good deity cannot choose the Chaos or Evil domain with this ability, but can select the Lawful domain even though her deity isn’t lawful.

Granted powers from the cleric’s second domain function as if the cleric’s level, Wisdom, and Charisma were 2 lower than normal (minimum level 1) in terms of effect, DC, and uses per day. This also means the separatist doesn’t gain the domain’s higher-level ability until 2 levels later than normal. If the second domain grants additional class skills, the separatist gains these as normal.

In all other respects, this ability works like and replaces the standard cleric’s domain ability.

*Weapon and Armor Proficiency:* Clerics are proficient with all simple weapons, light armor, medium armor, and shields (except tower shields).

*Aura (Ex):* A cleric of a chaotic, evil, good, or lawful deity has a particularly powerful aura corresponding to the deity’s alignment (see detect evil for details).

*Spells:* A cleric casts divine spells which are drawn from the cleric spell list. Her alignment, however, may restrict her from casting certain spells opposed to her moral or ethical beliefs; see Chaotic, Evil, Good, and Lawful Spells. A cleric must choose and prepare her spells in advance.

To prepare or cast a spell, a cleric must have a Wisdom score equal to at least 10 + the spell level. The Difficulty Class for a saving throw against a cleric’s spell is 10 + the spell level + the cleric’s Wisdom modifier.

Like other spellcasters, a cleric can cast only a certain number of spells of each spell level per day. Her base daily spell allotment is given on Table: Cleric. In addition, she receives bonus spells per day if she has a high Wisdom score (see Table: Ability Modifiers and Bonus Spells).

Clerics meditate or pray for their spells. Each cleric must choose a time at which she must spend 1 hour each day in quiet contemplation or supplication to regain her daily allotment of spells. Time spent resting has no effect on whether a cleric can prepare spells. A cleric may prepare and cast any spell on the cleric spell list, provided that she can cast spells of that level, but she must choose which spells to prepare during her daily meditation.

*Channel Energy (Su):* Regardless of alignment, any cleric can release a wave of energy by channeling the power of her faith through her holy (or unholy) symbol. This energy can be used to cause or heal damage, depending on the type of energy channeled and the creatures targeted.

A good cleric (or a neutral cleric who worships a good deity) channels positive energy and can choose to deal damage to undead creatures or to heal living creatures. An evil cleric (or a neutral cleric who worships an evil deity) channels negative energy and can choose to deal damage to living creatures or to heal undead creatures. A neutral cleric of a neutral deity (or one who is not devoted to a particular deity) must choose whether she channels positive or negative energy. Once this choice is made, it cannot be reversed. This decision also determines whether the cleric can cast spontaneous cure or inflict spells (see spontaneous casting).

Channeling energy causes a burst that affects all creatures of one type (either undead or living) in a 30-foot radius centered on the cleric. The amount of damage dealt or healed is equal to 1d6 points of damage plus 1d6 points of damage for every two cleric levels beyond 1st (2d6 at 3rd, 3d6 at 5th, and so on). Creatures that take damage from channeled energy receive a Will save to halve the damage. The DC of this save is equal to 10 + 1/2 the cleric's level + the cleric's Charisma modifier. Creatures healed by channel energy cannot exceed their maximum hit point total—all excess healing is lost. A cleric may channel energy a number of times per day equal to 3 + her Charisma modifier. This is a standard action that does not provoke an attack of opportunity. A cleric can choose whether or not to include herself in this effect.

A cleric must be able to present her holy symbol to use this ability.

*Domains:* A cleric's deity influences her alignment, what magic she can perform, her values, and how others see her. A cleric chooses two domains from among those belonging to her deity. A cleric can select an alignment domain (Chaos, Evil, Good, or Law) only if her alignment matches that domain. If a cleric is not devoted to a particular deity, she still selects two domains to represent her spiritual inclinations and abilities (subject to GM approval). The restriction on alignment domains still applies.

Each domain grants a number of domain powers, dependent upon the level of the cleric, as well as a number of bonus spells. A cleric gains one domain spell slot for each level of cleric spell she can cast, from 1st on up. Each day, a cleric can prepare one of the spells from her two domains in that slot. If a domain spell is not on the cleric spell list, a cleric can prepare it only in her domain spell slot. Domain spells cannot be used to cast spells spontaneously.

In addition, a cleric gains the listed powers from both of her domains, if she is of a high enough level. Unless otherwise noted, activating a domain power is a standard action.

*Orisons:* Clerics can prepare a number of orisons, or 0-level spells, each day, as noted on Table: Cleric under “Spells per day.” These spells are treated like any other spell, but they are not expended when cast and may be used again.

*Spontaneous Casting:* A good cleric (or a neutral cleric of a good deity) can channel stored spell energy into healing spells that she did not prepare ahead of time. The cleric can “lose” any prepared spell that is not an orison or domain spell in order to cast any cure spell of the same spell level or lower (a cure spell is any spell with “cure” in its name).

An evil cleric (or a neutral cleric of an evil deity) can’t convert prepared spells to cure spells but can convert them to inflict spells (an inflict spell is one with “inflict” in its name).

A cleric who is neither good nor evil and whose deity is neither good nor evil can convert spells to either cure spells or inflict spells (player’s choice). Once the player makes this choice, it cannot be reversed. This choice also determines whether the cleric channels positive or negative energy (see channel energy).
*
Chaotic, Evil, Good, and Lawful Spells:* A cleric can’t cast spells of an alignment opposed to her own or her deity’s (if she has one). Spells associated with particular alignments are indicated by the chaotic, evil, good, and lawful descriptors in their spell descriptions.
Bonus Languages
*
Bonus Languages:* A cleric’s bonus language options include Celestial, Abyssal, and Infernal (the languages of good, chaotic evil, and lawful evil outsiders, respectively). These choices are in addition to the bonus languages available to the character because of her race.

*Ex-Clerics:* A cleric who grossly violates the code of conduct required by her god loses all spells and class features, except for armor and shield proficiencies and proficiency with simple weapons. She cannot thereafter gain levels as a cleric of that god until she atones for her deeds (see the atonement spell description).[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats]
Human Bonus- Toughness
1st lvl- Dodge
3rd lvl- n/a[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 06 = [2+2 (class) + 01 (INT)] x 01 (LvL) + 01 (human) + 00 (Favored Class)
Max Ranks: 01 
ACP: -0

Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                         Stat Rank  CS  Misc ACP
+03 = Acrobatics              +03  +00   +0  +00  -0 DEX
+01 = Appraise()              +01  +00   +0  +00     INT
+02 = Bluff                   +02  +00   +0  +00     CHA
+00 = Climb                   +00  +00   +0  +00  -0 STR
+01 = Craft()                 +01  +00   +0  +00     INT
+02 = Diplomacy()             +02  +00   +0  +00     CHA
+na = Disable Device^         +03  +00   +0  +00  -0 DEX
+02 = Disguise                +02  +00   +0  +00     CHA
+03 = Escape Artist           +03  +00   +0  +00  -0 DEX
+03 = Fly                     +03  +00   +0  +00  -0 DEX
+na = Handle Animal^          +02  +00   +0  +00     CHA
+03 = Heal()                  +03  +00   +0  +00     WIS
+02 = Intimidate              +02  +00   +0  +00     CHA
+na = Know:Arcana()^          +01  +00   +0  +00     INT
+na = Know:Dungeoneering^     +01  +00   +0  +00     INT
+na = Know:Engineering^       +01  +00   +0  +00     INT
+na = Know:Geography^         +01  +00   +0  +00     INT
+05 = Know:History()^         +01  +01   +3  +00     INT
+na = Know:Local^             +01  +00   +0  +00     INT
+na = Know:Nature^            +01  +00   +0  +00     INT
+05 = Know:Nobility()^        +01  +01   +3  +00     INT
+05 = Know:Planes()^          +01  +01   +3  +00     INT
+05 = Know:Religion()^        +01  +01   +3  +00     INT
+na = Linguistics()^          +01  +00   +0  +00     INT
+03 = Perception              +03  +00   +0  +00     WIS
+02 = Perform:                +02  +00   +0  +00     CHA
+07 = Profession()^:barrister +03  +01   +3  +00     WIS
+03 = Ride                    +03  +00   +0  +00  -0 DEX
+07 = Sense Motive()          +03  +01   +3  +00     WIS
+na = Sleight of Hand^        +03  +00   +0  +00  -0 DEX
+na = Spellcraft()^           +01  +00   +0  +00     INT
+03 = Stealth                 +03  +00   +0  +00  -0 DEX
+03 = Survival                +03  +00   +0  +00     WIS
+00 = Swim                    +00  +00   +0  +00  -0 STR
+na = Use Magic Device^       +02  +00   +0  +00     CHA
.
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spellcasting]
Divine, prepared;
CL: 1
DC: 13 + spell level
Domains: Fire and Nobility

Orisons: spark, guidance, light
level 1: murderous command, command, burning hands(d)

*Crime:* You have willfully started a fire that destroyed property. To be sent to Branderscar, you didn’t start just a minor little trash fire. Your act of arson threatened a major town, city, church or castle and likely cost someone their life. You’ll be punished for your crime by facing the fire yourself.

*Punishment: *Death by burning (Hurray! they are learning)

*Benefit:* Whenever you score a critical hit with a fire attack, you receive a +2 fire damage bonus to your damage roll. This bonus is a trait bonus.[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]
none

Treasure: gp, sp, cp Gems:

Carrying Capacity:
light- 33
medium- 66
heavy- 100 [/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: medium
Gender: male
Age: 35
Height: 5'-10"
Weight: 134lbs
Hair Color: brown (receding)
Eye Color: brown
Skin Color: light
Appearance: see below
Demeanor: Curz has become nearly fanatical during his time imprisoned. Miltra still grants him spells and abilities so his understandings of the teachings must be right and all others are blind. 

He has a touch of the sycophant trait and always follows others leads.[/sblock] 
[sblock=Background]
Curz Wifflan was always a small craven of a man, so it gave him greater  and greater pleasure to prosecute those larger, stronger, and more  powerful than himself. The only thing that he could not abide by was the  way the courts dealt with prisoners after he had found them guilt. 

Beheading, hanging, imprisonment??? These were not what the teachings of  Mitra meant. "Deliver vengeance... punish the guilty..." and what  better way then with the Lord of Justice's own creation... fire.

Burn them, make them suffer. Show others that they should hold to their oaths, keep their word and obey their superiors.

But those in power were soft hearted and weak. And though he argued long  into the night for years with his fellow adjudicators they never  listened. 

And so came the day he took matters into his own hands. And still they  would not listen. When asked how he set the blaze that killed three  chained prisoners and burned down half of the accompanying garrison,  Curz simply replied. "Mitra granted my wish." [/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Notes] None yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups]
Level 2
Class:
BAB: +0 to +0
Fort: +0 to +0
Ref: +0 to +0
Will: +0 to +0
Feat:
Class Features:
HP: +?? = (1d?? - 2 = ?) + 0 [CON] + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skill Ranks: +?? = +?? (Class) + 0 (misc) + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skills:
Favored Class Bonus:[/sblock][/sblock]






(my thanks to Diablo 3 for the cool pics)


----------



## Velmont (May 30, 2012)

*Valeria*
Female Human Witch 1

Crime: Consorting with Dark Power, Attempt Murder


```
[B]Name:[/B]       Valeria
[B]Class:[/B]      Witch 1
[B]Race:[/B]       Human
[B]Size:[/B]       Medium (5'5", 117 lb)
[B]Gender:[/B]     Female
[B]Alignment:[/B]  Lawful Evil    


[B]Str:[/B]  8 -1 (-2p.)     [B]Level:[/B]    1     [B]XP:[/B] 0 / 1000
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 (10p.)     [B]BAB:[/B]     +0     [B]HP:[/B] 9 (1d6+3)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2  (2p.)     [B]CMB:[/B]     -1
[B]Int:[/B] 18 +4  (3p.)     [B]CMD:[/B]     11
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1  (3p.)     [B]Speed:[/B]   30'
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2  (5p.)     [B]Init:[/B]    +2

                      [B]Base  Armor  Shield  Dex  Size  Misc[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B] 12              10     +0     +0     +2   +0    --
[B]Touch:[/B] 12
[B]Flat:[/B]  10

                      [B]Base  Mod  Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]  +2              +0    +2   +0
[B]Ref:[/B]   +2              +0    +2   +0
[B]Will:[/B]  +3              +2    +1   +0


[B]Weapon                Attack  Damage  Critical[/B]
Unarmed                -1     1d3-1      20


[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Dwarven, Draconic, Elven, Infernal 


[B]Racial Abilities:[/B]
+2 Intelligence
Bonus Feat
Skilled


[B]Class Abilities:[/B]
+1 hp / Level 
Cantrips
Hex
Patron Spells [Elements]
Witch's Familiar [Viper, +3 Bluff]


[B]Feats:[/B]
Ability Focus (Slumber) [Racial]
Accursed Hex [1st]


[B]Traits:[/B]
Consorting with Dark Power: 
- +1 Knowledge (Arcana)
- +1 Knowledge (Planes)
- Knowledge(Planes) is always a class skill
Convincing Liar
- +1 Bluff
- Bluff is always a class skill


[B]   Skills:                Ranks  Mod  Class  Misc[/B]
 +10 Bluff                  1     +2    +3    +4   
 + 3 Disguise               1     +2    --    --
 + 6 Intimidate		    1     +2    +3    --
 + 9 Knowledge (Arcane)     1     +4    +3    +1
 + 5 Knowledge (Planes)     0     +4    --    +1
 + 4 Perception             1     +1    --    +2*
 + 4 Sense Motive           1     +1    --    +2*
 + 8 Spellcraft             1     +4    +3    --
 + 3 Stealth                1     +2    --    --
 + 6 Use Magic Device       1     +2    +3    --
*While in contact with her familiar


[B]Equipment:                Cost  Weight[/B]
Prison Uniform            --gp    --lb              

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 0b / 43lb light load
[B]Money:[/B] 0 gp 0 sp 0 cp


[B]Hex[/B]
Slumber (DC: 16)


[B]Spellcasting[/B]
DC: 14 + Spell level
Spells per day
0 / 1 / 2 / 3 / 4 / 5 / 6 / 7 / 8 / 9
3 / 2 / - / - / - / - / - / - / - / -

Spell Known:
[ ] 0 - Arcane Mark
[ ] 0 - Bleed
[ ] 0 - Dancing Light
[1] 0 - Daze
[ ] 0 - Detect Magic
[ ] 0 - Detect Poison
[1] 0 - Guidance
[1] 0 - Light
[ ] 0 - Mending
[ ] 0 - Message
[ ] 0 - Putrefy Food and Drink
[ ] 0 - Read Magic
[ ] 0 - Resistance
[ ] 0 - Spark
[ ] 0 - Stabilize
[ ] 0 - Touch of Fatigue

[1] 1 - Charm Person
[ ] 1 - Cure Light Wounds
[1] 1 - Command
[ ] 1 - Ear-Piercing Scream
[ ] 1 - Ill Omen
[ ] 1 - Mage Armor
[ ] 1 - Vocal Alteration
```


```
Name: Silver
Init +3; Senses low-light vision, scent; Perception +9

AC 17, touch 15, flat-footed 14 (+3 Dex, +2 natural, +2 size)
HP 4 (Hit Dice: 1)
Fort +1, Ref +5, Will +3

Speed 20 ft., climb 20 ft., swim 20 ft.
Melee bite +3 (1d2–2 plus poison)
Space 2-1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft.

Str 4, Dex 17, Con 8, Int 6, Wis 13, Cha 2
Base Atk +0; CMB +1; CMD 8 (can't be tripped)
Feats Weapon Finesse, Alertness
Abilities: Poison, Alertness, empathic link, improved evasion, share spells, store spells

[B]   Skills:               Ranks  Mod  Class  Misc[/B]
+11 Climb                  0     +3    --    +8   
+ 9 Perception             1     +1    +3    +4 
+ 2 Sense Motive           1     +1    --    --
+19 Stealth                1     +3    +3    +12
+11 Swim                   0     +3    --    +8

[B]Poison (Ex)[/B]
Bite—injury; save Fort DC 9; frequency 1/round for 6 rounds; effect 1d2 Con damage; cure 1 save.

[B]Alertness (Ex)[/B]
While a familiar is within arm's reach, the master gains the Alertness feat.

[B]Empathic Link (Su)[/B]
The master has an empathic link with her familiar to a 1 mile distance. The master can communicate emphatically with the familiar, but cannot see through its eyes. Because of the link's limited nature, only general emotions can be shared. The master has the same connection to an item or place that her familiar does.

[B]Improved Evasion (Ex)[/B]
When subjected to an attack that normally allows a Reflex saving throw for half damage, a familiar takes no damage if it makes a successful saving throw and half damage even if the saving throw fails.

[B]Share Spells[/B]
The witch may cast a spell with a target of “You” on her familiar (as a touch spell) instead of on herself. A witch may cast spells on her familiar even if the spells do not normally affect creatures of the familiar's type (magical beast).

[B]Store Spells[/B]
Starting at 1st level, a witch’s familiar stores all of the spells that the witch knows. This does not allow the familiar to cast these spells or use spell-trigger or spell completion magic items. Starting at 2nd level, and every two levels thereafter, a witch’s familiar adds new bonus spells to the witch’s spell list based on her patron. These spells are automatically stored by the familiar and can be prepared as normal once they are gained.
```






[sblock=Background]The drunk man seem pleased by her talent. Luckily, he was easily satisfied because her mind was elsewhere. She was listening for her target arrival. She heard the footstep in the hall, and a discreet double knock on the door. He was here! She waited another ten minutes, to give the chance for her target to get well distracted by Sadia. She was the best of the house.

Suddenly, the man she was playing with felt asleep. Good thing, he won't awake before the morning. He was smelling so much the alcohol that he won't even remember that she never finished her work. Anyway, it won't matter, tomorrow, she will be gone of the city. She won't be welcome anymore.

She quickly don a short skirt and a bra. She opens her door and look. No one in the hall. Perfect. It took her months to gain a job in this brothel. And it took her a few more month to understand the habit of the target. Sir Broderwick was the owner of the mine where was working her father. He died when she was only 4 years old. The security in the mine was lacking because the greedy owner didn't want to spend a copper for the safety of his worker.

She walked slowly in the hall. She climbed the stair that lead to the penthouse. Her viper slowly crawled away, scooting to see the two guard that generally guard the door when her target came here. Sir Broderwick didn't took care of the widow of the people working for him. He just let her mother to herself. She became a whore by necessity. It took only two years before she was found dead. She had been raped and her throat had been slit. She became an orphan and she was only 6 years old.

When she arrived in front of the penthouse door, the two guards was sleeping. They won't awake before she was long gone. Sir Broderwick was taking his pleasure behind that door. It will be the last time. She will kill him for the death of her parents. For her many years as a low born street rats, for her many years earning her due with her body. Tonight, she will get her revenge. She slowly opened the door. A few words whispered and the man felt asleep. Another few words and Sadia felt asleep.

She entered the room and draw her dagger. As she looked over the bed, she was already seeing Sir Broderwick with his male parts gone, his throat slit. He would have a fate similar as her mother. What she didn't saw, it was one of the guard, one who had faked his sleep, was walking silently behind her, his weapon drawn...
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 17, 2012)

*Laria Korianna, Female Half-drow Elven Summoner*






*Laria Korianna: *Female Half-drow Elven Summoner Level 1
*Description:*    Slender  build and very   attractive, with darkly tanned skin, brown not gray. She  has pale  blue  to gray eyes and her hair is pale blond. She keeps it  long, about   halfway down her back or in a pony tail, her pointed ears  clearly   visible. Her muscles are very toned from exercise, but she does  have a   voluptuously curved figure for an elf.  She has a blue summoning sigil   on her forehead.




    Age: 110 years
Height: 5' 9"
Weight: 105 lbs
Eyes: Gold
Hair: Dark Crimson
Skin: Blue-gray






*Aljalyraq:* Black dragon-type Eidolon, Evil Outsider
*Description:*    Aljalyraq is a dark,   black scaled dragon type creature.  He has wings, yet they are small and   not large or strong enough to allow for flight.  Like-wise his tail is   too short and not strong enough to do much.  However he has a vicious   bite and razor sharp claws on his front paws.  His horned visage looks   menacing, but the horns themselves are flexible yet and cannot be used   for weapons.  He has the glowing light blue sigil that matches the one   on Laria.
     Age: Unknown
 Height: 4' 0"
 Weight: 400 lbs
 Eyes: Dark Red
 Scales: Black

*Character Sheets:* Laria Korianna & Aljalyraq
[Sblock=Background] Laria Korianna was born of the unfortunate union   between her mother, a Wild Elf, and a dark skinned, male Drow.  Her   mother had always been a little flighty and had a tendency to wander.    On one such wandering, she was set upon by a loan scout from a Underdark   raiding party and thoroughly raped.  Believed to be too badly beaten  to  move, her mother escaped from her assailant, avoiding a life of   potential slavery, and she eventually found her way back to her forest   home.  But the ordeal left her partially dead emotionally and she wasn’t   the same.  Unable to heal her, she slowly became socially ostracized  by  the others around her and was held to blame indirectly for the whole   thing.

  Laria’s birth became a constant, guilty reminder to the   community of their failure and inability to help her mother recover.    Never being truly accepted, Laria did not grow up loving her fellow   elves.  As she got older she kept to herself mostly.  She followed the   rules and was adept at staying out of trouble, but mainly to ensure she   could gain power and meet her own selfish goals.

  Her mother eventually committed suicide by intentionally wandering   into some dangerous territory to be mauled completely by some owlbears.    The community’s reaction was one of ambivalence and not something Laria could live with quietly.  She was still in adolescence, and   very outspoken in her grief and her intractable position of holding  them  all responsible for her mother’s death.  Not really wanting the  bastard  child of a Drow around as a continual reminder of their guilt,  they  asked her leave, despite her being still very much a girl.

  Laria wandered the region for some years, feeling like an   outcast wherever she went.  Generally this was only her perception of   things as she just couldn’t connect emotionally to people while she kept   herself closed off.  Unless she wanted something from them, most  people  thought she was made of ice with her cold disposition, despite  her  exotic beauty.  Those attractive features kept her from being  completely  turned away, and she was not above putting on a facade to  convince or  cajole people to do her bidding if necessary.  Yet she  always felt that  she must remain secretive about her past and not  reveal her true  feelings to anyone.

  Being still relatively young and impressionable, she fell away from   the teachings of the elven gods leaving her spiritually adrift.  This   lack of religious influence began to manifest in her personal   motivations.  Still trying to find a community that would accept her, or   at least one she could tolerate she kept wandering farther away from   her original homelands, searching for a new home and place where, maybe,   she would not be so alone. 

  Laria found herself in the island Kingdom  of Talingarde. A   wandering priest that felt sorry for her was from there and brought her   along home as the young dark skinned elven girl really had nowhere else   to go.  After growing up alongside some self-righteous followers of   Iomedae for awhile, she realized that she was not one to work in the   temples, but it did help her to have a more focused mind and she did   learn much in her academic studies. Secretly she was more interested in   the texts that talked about Asmodeus.

  Acane energy was in her blood, not the divine, regardless and she   sought out things that were frowned upon by those around her.  The   isolation and loneliness in her life turned her towards seeking a   companion, one that would be more dependable.  Pouring through some   ancient texts, she came upon the rituals to summon demons and devils,   the prospects becoming attractive to her growing lust for power. She   also studied alchemy as well.  Finally, in an attempt to summon a   friend, she bonded with an evil outsider demon, named Aljalyraq. The   creature was not one to insist upon her soul, but rather was looking for   a change in his fate as well.  The bond between them was such that she   could transmorph him into a dragon form as he wished.

    Jealous, some other teenagers, followers of Iomedae, spied and   caught on to what she was doing.  After seeing her summon another   fiendish creature, they let it be known in the temple that she was   practicing witchcraft and dark sorcery. The clergy of Iomedae would not   tolerate this and the famed witch hunter Sir Balin of Karfeld was   dispatched to investigate and collect the dark-skinned elf should the   accusations appear to be true.  

  Laria and Aljalyraq were alone in the forest, spending time   together and bonding when Sir Balin and a small squad of rangers led by   his squire surrounded the glade.  The arrogant bastard left his men   training nocked arrows on the elven girl and her dragon while he strode   into the clearing to address them.  Despite his sneering leer, she resisted and escaped due to the sacrifice of her eidolon. On his death he returned to his plane, but Laria had evaded capture

  A quick trial in he absence soon found the foreigner elf guilty of summoning an evil   outsiders. Those self righteous zealots only ensured that she would   forever not tolerate Iomedae's followers and seek revenge if at all   possible to avoid her death sentence of being burned at the   stake.

Laria tried to free others and disguised herself to help gain allies in her struggle. She gained access to one called Anitol and gave him a magical silken cloth magical to assist him and some others to escape. 

Unfortunately, she was detained on the way out as she tried to push her luck to far, attempting to  gain access to the warden's office. An anti-magic field led to her  discovery, but a quick monster summoning to provide a distraction has her loose and on the run.[/Sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Notes] None yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups]
Level 2
Class:
BAB: +0 to +0
Fort: +0 to +0
Ref: +0 to +0
Will: +0 to +0
Feat:
Class Features:
HP: +?? = (1d?? - 2 = ?) + 0 [CON] + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skill Ranks: +?? = +?? (Class) + 0 (misc) + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skills:
Favored Class Bonus:[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 8, 2012)

Adventure Notes: placeholder


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 8, 2012)

Misc stuff and Maps:

Branderscar
Group Location - Room 12
Laria's location - Room 14


----------



## Leif (Oct 4, 2012)

*Leif's Joffaquich "Joffer" Dragontooth*

*STATS*
Human Barbarian1
Align.: Chaotic Evil
Languages: Common
Deity: Lamashtu _(chaos, evil, madness, strength, trickery)_

*Abilities*
STR: 16 +3 (5 Pts, +2 Racial)
DEX: 16 +3 (10 Pts)
CON: 15 +2 (7 Pts)
INT:  12 +1 (2 pts)
WIS: 10 +01 (1 Pts)
CHA: 11 +0 (1 Pts)

*Combat*
HP: 15 = [1d12=12] + 2 (CON) + 1 (Favored Class = Barbarian)
AC: 21 = 10 + 4 (Chain shirt) + 2 (Heavy Wooden Shield) + 3 (DEX) +2 (Dodge)
AC Flatfooted: 16 = 10 + 4 (Chain Shirt) +2 (Heavy Wooden Shield) + 0 (N/A)
AC Touch: 14 = 10 +2 (DEX) +2 (Dodge)
Speed: 40 ft.  [Extra Speed -- Barbarian Class Ability]
INIT: +3 (DEX)
BAB: +1 (L1 Barbarian)
CMB: +4 = +3 (STR) + 1 (BAB)
CMD: 17 = 10 + 3 (STR) + 3 (DEX) + 1 (BAB)

*Saves*
Fort: +4 = +2 (Barbarian 1) + 2 (Con)
Reflex: +3 = +0 (Barbarian 1) +3 (Dex)
Will: +1 = +0 (Barbarian 1) +1 (Wis)


Weapon Stats
Longsword: +5=+1(BAB)+1(Feat)+3(Str) / DMG=1d8+3(S) /, CRIT 19-20x2
Glaive: +5=+1(BAB)+4(Str, 2-handed) / DMG=1d10+4(Str,2-handed) / CRIT: X3
Long Bow: +3=+1(BAB)+2(Dex) / DMG=1d8 / CRIT X3 


*Racial (Human) Traits*
+2 to One Ability Score: STR
Size: Medium
Speed: 30 feet
Bonus Feat: Humans select one extra feat at 1st level.
Skilled: Humans gain an additional skill rank at first level and whenever they gain a level.
Languages: Humans begin play speaking Common. Humans with high intelligence scores can select any language they want (except secret languages).[/sblock]

*Class Features*
Weapon and Armor Proficiency:
Fast Movement (EX) -- +10 feet/round if med. armor or lighter and no heavy load


Feats & Traits
Human Bonus Feat: Dodge: +1 Dodge Bonus to AC
1st lvl- Weapon Focus (Longsword): +1 on attack rolls with the Longsword.

Skills
Skill Ranks: 6 = [4 (Barbarian) + 01 (INT)] x 01 (LvL)] + 1 [human bonus skill pt per level]
Max Ranks: 01 
Trained skills:  Acrobatics 1 rank, Climb 1 rank, Intimidate 1 rank, Knowledge (Nature) 1 rank, Perception 1 rank, Swim 1 rank

Skills:  () = class skill  ^ = trained only

```
Total                       Stat Rank CS Misc ACP
+05 = (Acrobatics)            +03  +01  +3 +00  -2 DEX
+01 = Appraise              +01  +00  +0 +00     INT
+00 = Bluff                 +00  +00  +0 +00     CHA
+07 = (Climb)                 +03  +01  +3 +00  -0 STR
+00 = (Craft:_____)^          +00  +00  +0 +00     INT
+00 = Diplomacy             +00  +00  +0 +00     CHA
+na = Disable Device^       +00  +00  +0 +00  -0 DEX
+00 = Disguise              +00  +00  +0 +00     CHA
+03 = Escape Artist         +03  +00  +0 +00  -0 DEX
+03 = Fly                   +03  +00  +0 +00  -0 DEX
+na = (Handle Animal)^        +00  +00  +0 +00     CHA
+01 = Heal                  +01  +00  +0 +00     WIS
+04 = (Intimidate)            +00  +01  +3 +00     CHA
+na = Know:Arcana^          +00  +00  +0 +00     INT
+na = Know:Dungeoneering^   +00  +00  +0 +00     INT
+na = Know:Engineering^     +00  +00  +0 +00     INT
+na = Know:Geography^       +00  +00  +0 +00     INT
+na = Know:History^         +00  +00  +0 +00     INT
+na = Know:Local^           +00  +00  +0 +00     INT
+05 = (Know:Nature)^          +01  +01  +3 +00     INT
+na = Know:Nobility^        +00  +00  +0 +00     INT
+na = Know:Planes^          +00  +00  +0 +00     INT
+00 = Know:Religion^        +00  +00  +00 +00     INT
+na = Linguistics^          +00  +00  +0 +00     INT
+04 = (Perception)            +00  +01  +3 +00     WIS
+00 = Perform:_____         +00  +00  +0 +00     CHA
+na = Profession^:_____     +00  +00  +0 +00     WIS
+03 = (Ride)                  +03 +00  +0 +00  -0 DEX
+00 = Sense Motive          +00  +00  +0 +00     WIS
+na = Sleight of Hand^      +00  +00  +0 +00  -0 DEX
+na = Spellcraft^           +00  +00  +0 +00     INT
+01 = Stealth               +03  +00  +0 +00  -2 DEX
+00 = (Survival)              +00  +00  +0 +00     WIS
+05 = (Swim)                  +03  +01  +3 +00  -2 STR
+na = Use Magic Device^     +00  +00  +0 +00     CHA
```
 


*Equipment          Cost      Weight*
Scale Mail          0   gp      30 lbs.
Hvy Wdn Shield  0  gp       10 lbs.
Glaive               0  gp       10 lbs.
Longsword         0  gp        4 lbs.
Long Bow          0  gp        3 lbs.
(Quiver of -
20 Arrows)       0  gp        3 lbs.

          Totals: 0   gp     60 lbs.


[/code]
Treasure: 00 gp,00 sp,00 cp Gems: None

Carrying Capacity:
light- 100 lbs. or less
medium- 101-200 lbs.
heavy-201-300 lbs.

Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 24
Height: 6'2"
Weight: 237
Hair Color: Black
Eye Color: Blue
Skin Color: Tanned

Appearance:  Joffer wears longish 'dirty blonde' hair with a copious beard of the same color.  His beard grows high on his face, almost to his eyes, but he keeps his neck shaven.  He is also left-handed, which among his tribe was considered the mark of demons.

Demeanor:  Taciturn, gruff, not inclined to tolerate crap (and sometimes responds to it with what might be called 'overkill'), but quick-witted and jovial at times

Background:


----------



## Seven (Oct 4, 2012)

[sblock=Characters Name]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race:
Class:
Level: 1
Alignment:
Languages: Common
Deity:[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR:
DEX:
CON:
INT:
WIS:
CHA:[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 00 = [1d??=??] + 0 (CON) + 0 (misc) + 0 (favored class)
AC: 00 = 10 + 0 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 0 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
AC Touch: 00 = 10 + 0 (DEX) + (misc)
AC Flatfooted: 00 = 10 + 0 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 0 (misc)
INIT: +0 = +0 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
BAB: +0 = +0 (list class)
CMB: +0 = +0 (STR) + 0 (BAB)
CMD: 00 = 10 + 0 (STR) + 0 (DEX) + 0 (BAB)
Fort: +0 = +0 (base) + 0 (CON)
Reflex: +0 = +0 (base) + 0 (DEX)
Will: +0 = +0 (base) + 0 (WILL)
Speed: 
Damage Reduction:
Spell Resistance:
Spell Failure:[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
EXAMPLE:
Longsword(melee): +5 = +1 (BAB) + 3 (STR) + 1 (feat)/ DMG = 1d8+3(S), CRIT 19-20x2
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
... [/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
...[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
1st lvl-
3rd lvl-

Traits:
a)
b) not allowed yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 00 = [0 (class) + 00 (INT)] x 00 (LvL) + 00 (misc) + 00 (Favored Class)
Max Ranks: 00 
ACP: -0

Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total Stat Rank CS Misc ACP
+00 = Acrobatics +00 +00 +0 +00 -0 DEX
+00 = Appraise +00 +00 +0 +00 INT
+00 = Bluff +00 +00 +0 +00 CHA
+00 = Climb +00 +00 +0 +00 -0 STR
+00 = Craft:_____ +00 +00 +0 +00 INT
+00 = Diplomacy +00 +00 +0 +00 CHA
+na = Disable Device^ +00 +00 +0 +00 -0 DEX
+00 = Disguise +00 +00 +0 +00 CHA
+00 = Escape Artist +00 +00 +0 +00 -0 DEX
+00 = Fly +00 +00 +0 +00 -0 DEX
+na = Handle Animal^ +00 +00 +0 +00 CHA
+00 = Heal +00 +00 +0 +00 WIS
+00 = Intimidate +00 +00 +0 +00 CHA
+na = Know:Arcana^ +00 +00 +0 +00 INT
+na = Know:Dungeoneering^ +00 +00 +0 +00 INT
+na = Know:Engineering^ +00 +00 +0 +00 INT
+na = Know:Geography^ +00 +00 +0 +00 INT
+na = Know:History^ +00 +00 +0 +00 INT
+na = Know:Local^ +00 +00 +0 +00 INT
+na = Know:Nature^ +00 +00 +0 +00 INT
+na = Know:Nobility^ +00 +00 +0 +00 INT
+na = Know:Planes^ +00 +00 +0 +00 INT
+na = Know:Religion^ +00 +00 +0 +00 INT
+na = Linguistics^ +00 +00 +0 +00 INT
+00 = Perception +00 +00 +0 +00 WIS
+00 = Perform:_____ +00 +00 +0 +00 CHA
+na = Profession^:_____ +00 +00 +0 +00 WIS
+00 = Ride +00 +00 +0 +00 -0 DEX
+00 = Sense Motive +00 +00 +0 +00 WIS
+na = Sleight of Hand^ +00 +00 +0 +00 -0 DEX
+na = Spellcraft^ +00 +00 +0 +00 INT
+00 = Stealth +00 +00 +0 +00 -0 DEX
+00 = Survival +00 +00 +0 +00 WIS
+00 = Swim +00 +00 +0 +00 -0 STR
+na = Use Magic Device^ +00 +00 +0 +00 CHA
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spellcasting]
...[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment Cost Weight
 
 
Total weight carried:
```
Treasure: gp, sp, cp Gems:

Carrying Capacity:
light-
medium-
heavy- [/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 23
Height: 5'9"
Weight: 162
Hair Color: 
Eye Color:
Skin Color:
Appearance: 
Demeanor:[/sblock] 
[sblock=Background]... [/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Notes] None yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups]
Level 2
Class:
BAB: +0 to +0
Fort: +0 to +0
Ref: +0 to +0
Will: +0 to +0
Feat:
Class Features:
HP: +?? = (1d?? - 2 = ?) + 0 [CON] + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skill Ranks: +?? = +?? (Class) + 0 (misc) + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skills:
Favored Class Bonus:[/sblock] [/sblock]


----------

